# 40-42 inch LED TV



## ayush000 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi,
I'm planning to buy full HD LED TV(non 3D). I'm open to Sony, Samsung and LG brands.
Picture quality is most important.
Secondly, if possible, it should be able to play big full HD files(4-8GB) from pen drive.
Thirdly, sound quality is important.
Lastly also prefer a smart TV(although not as important)
Budget: less than 70K. 
Picture quality should be best


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2012)

If you want something cheap and good then get Samsung 43 Inches HD Plasma PS43D450 which is really good for its price but the only cons in this is it is HD and not Full HD.

You can buy Samsung 40D5900 which costs around 60k, not 40D5000 and 40D5000 because the price difference in all the 3 models is very less and among all three 40D5900 is the best and it is a smart TV.
Don't buy 40EH5000 and 40D5003, they are not good, even 40D5000 is better than them.
Well there have been some recently launched models i.e. 40ES5300 and 40ES5600 from samsung but I don't know how are they as I haven't seen and compared them with other models.

Not considering sony here as the quality of samsung is better than it and also sony doesn't support many video formats when you connect a USB drive to it.


----------



## ayush000 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for recommendation.
Actually my mom prefers Sony TV after comparing them alongside and she'll be the one using them.So can sm1 please recommend Sony model?


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

Samsung is better than Sony so that is the reason I suggested you that


----------



## techkens (Jun 14, 2012)

Sony is the best t.v with the good picture quality and wireless usage for browsing on internet.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^^
I don't think so.
Will you please elaborate.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 16, 2012)

i don't want any sony vs samsung war please, but OP should consider sony also in his list because i have been to CROMA many times and to me, SONY has amazing clarity, natural colors and crisp pictures, i don't know whether its because of there BRAVIA engine. and yes do not ever consider SANSUI, i was shocked to look at those unnatural and dull colors. 

i would suggest OP that go to a near by CROMA and have look a all LED'S and then decide.


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 16, 2012)

Sony supports only a few video format, so it becomes a big trouble when you connect a USB drive to play videos/movies.


----------



## ritvij (Jun 16, 2012)

buy samsung ua40d5500.. its great for 55k....


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 1, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you want something cheap and good then get Samsung 43 Inches HD Plasma PS43D450 which is really good for its price but the only cons in this is it is HD and not Full HD.
> 
> You can buy Samsung 40D5900 which costs around 60k, not 40D5000 and 40D5000 because the price difference in all the 3 models is very less and among all three 40D5900 is the best and it is a smart TV.
> Don't buy 40EH5000 and 40D5003, they are not good, even 40D5000 is better than them.
> ...


can you tell me why 40EH5000 & 5003 are not good. and how much 40D5000 costs compared to these models?

actually  i am planning to buy 40inch LED. we know someone from Sony showroom, he can get us for lower prices, how much lower will be only known after finalizing the model. I don't want to commit to Sony without fully checking out best price offered by Samsung.
on the paper Samsung 40EH5000 seems way cheaper than Sony EX 520.

I know Sony TVs read way less formats compared to Samsungs. But i willing to to sacrifice that option as i will be using laptop connected to tv with hdmi providing Sony TVs have better picture clarity than Samsungs and have similar prices.

i have some options here Sony EX520, Samsung 40D5000, LG LV 3500.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

EH5000 is 100Hz while D5000 is 200Hz, there is a lot of difference in the picture quality of both.You will get to know when you will compare them side by side.
You can get 40D5000 for under 55k easily.
And it is better than EX520, I have compared them so that is why I am saying so.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 2, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> EH5000 is 100Hz while D5000 is 200Hz, there is a lot of difference in the picture quality of both.You will get to know when you will compare them side by side.
> You can get 40D5000 for under 55k easily.
> And it is better than EX520, I have compared them so that is why I am saying so.


EH5000 seems to be bad as you have said. I am searching for D5000 in stores in hyderabad, they seem to be quickly going out of maket. meanwhile i found 40C6900 for 61K. can you plz reply in this thread,*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monitors/159474-samsung-40c6900-rs-61k-worth.html
 we can continue discussion there


----------

